# Rice Pudding



## Alve (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone know if rice pudding is good or bad (low fat version of course) as a snack for building muscle and stayin lean.....started snackin on it lately so was wondering:thumbup1:

cheers


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Love the stuff mate!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

muller rice is low fat....strawberry or apple flavour...mmmmmm...its fine as a snack


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Great, I'm gonna start snacking on this


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Not going to be bad lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

18p a tin from asda


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dan said:


> 18p a tin from asda


muller rice??...im up there 2 buy s.hit loads if it is... :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Alve said:


> Anyone know if rice pudding is good or bad (*low fat version of course*) as a snack for building muscle and stayin lean.....started snackin on it lately so was wondering:thumbup1:
> 
> cheers


I take issue with this. Are we living in the freaking 80s or something?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

great as a carb booster or meal tbh

dependiing on goals, i use when bulking like this

3 quarters of tin of sainsburys rice pudding

sprinkle of cinimon and a dash of nutmeg

2 scoops of vanilla whey mixed in approx 40g prot

easy meal right there


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fair enough with some protein but wouldn't go there to often, or rather just understand that you are eating some pretty simple carbs and a lot of kcals in not a lot of food volume so it is quite easy to go overboard


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Fair enough with some protein but wouldn't go there to often, or rather just understand that you are eating some pretty simple carbs and a lot of kcals in not a lot of food volume so it is quite easy to go overboard


Absolutely, it's just lazy people's food tbh


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Fair enough with some protein but wouldn't go there to often, or rather just understand that you are eating some pretty simple carbs and a lot of kcals in not a lot of food volume so it is quite easy to go overboard


I agree.

I mean don't get me wrong, I fvckin love the stuff, would swim in it if I could.

But its pretty sh1t tbh, loads of quick carbs. OK if not done to excess and timed right, PWO maybe a good time.

Wouldn't have it as a staple though.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

So,

Your saying my 1/2 tin at 230am is a disaster then? LoL.

stave off catabolism with this fancy supplement? NOooooooooo!!! Crush it with insulin? YESSSSSSSSSS. Gav-Bulking


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wee G said:


> So,
> 
> Your saying my 1/2 tin at 230am is a disaster then? LoL.
> 
> stave off catabolism with this fancy supplement? NOooooooooo!!! Crush it with insulin? YESSSSSSSSSS. Gav-Bulking


Your 1/2 tin is not just a disaster - its gay

Nothing to do with catabolism, but rather because you were so anal to have just half a tin :lol:

If you are going to do it, do it right man :thumb:

EDIT - bet its those wee poofy pots you have, the ones meant for kids packed lunches :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well **** you and the diddy bike you got a backy in here on!

I'll have yo know it's a tin of Tescos finest red label el-cheapo **** and the only reason I have 1/2 of it is that the other 1/2 is already gone from the midnight-ish munch and ballsed if I'm walking down the stairs (houses here in the posh part of Scotland have stairs btw) to get another tin from the larder (ditto for larders) when Jeeves is already asleep for the night.

Pfffft.

I AM doing it right!

PS - How much 'slin should ya pin per tin?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Well **** you and the diddy bike you got a backy in here on!
> 
> I'll have yo know it's a tin of Tescos finest red label el-cheapo **** and the only reason I have 1/2 of it is that the other 1/2 is already gone from the midnight-ish munch and ballsed if I'm walking down the stairs (houses here in the posh part of Scotland have stairs btw) to get another tin from the larder (ditto for larders) when Jeeves is already asleep for the night.
> 
> ...


PMSL cant rep you again :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm still crying BS tho', there are no posh bits in Scotland, just slighlty less mangey bits :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

hahaha - OK, ya got me. I live in the last outpost of ex-council houses on the outskirts of the posh area...lol. You can feel the resentment every day, it's great.

It's a shame, as rice pudding is undoubtedly awesome, and the easiest 400 calories you'll ever eat.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

manny a top bber built his physic on grandma's rice pud and weetabix.

wtf i used to eat 144 weetabix in a week,MASS!:laugh:


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

love rice pudding!!! even better with peaches or pear in with it!!!


----------

